#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: P-BLOCK ELEMENTS - Theory, Questions & Answers

## FaaDoOEngineer

Exclusive IIT/AIEEE coaching centre material for P-BLOCK ELEMENTS. Please find it in the attachment.





  Similar Threads: Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: BASIC CONCEPTS IN CHEMISTRY  - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: S-BLOCK ELEMENTS - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SOLUTIONS - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: ELECTRO CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers Chemistry IIT/AIEEE Coaching Material: SURFACE CHEMISTRY - Theory, Questions & Answers

----------


## konark.p

Hey in this file there are notes of only 13 and 14 groups..
I want all...

----------


## sree22power

thanks for p block.......

----------


## Devi K M

I am Devi K M.. Currently working as trainee programmer at NIC Trivandrum..

----------


## nishanth2

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! :Kiss:

----------

